# RMS Value of Waveform



## vdubEE (Oct 24, 2011)

Last one for now. Another Complex Imaginary problem that I think they took a shortcut that doesn't work. Problem statement and three solutions are below.







Resources I used to come up with the first two solutions. The equations are a little different but produce the same result. The equations are specifically for trapezoidal waveforms while the Complex Imaginary solution splits the waveform into two parts then takes the average value to take into account the 0V part of the waveform.

http://masteringelec...aveform-part-2/

http://ecee.colorado...es/Ap1slide.pdf


----------

